# My tank



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

well it's going wel..
I did ask my friend who happens to work in pets at home (but is very good at what he knows) and he said it would be fine to add them.

So I added 6 neons.

They have settled in its now over 36 hours they been in there and they are very happy (I think, can you ever tell?! Lol)

And I am really pleased with how I have my tank


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you 

I wish I could get a better pic, it looks much more striking in real life.
I've wanted one like this for ages, the neons look awesome against all the green


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ohh it looks lovely, i love little neons


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh I never thought about a black background!
Im going to try one 

Thanks noush 

i will try an get some better pics


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks lovely! I really like neons 

I second trying out a black background too. My goldfish tank has one as well as black gravel and it really makes both fish and plants look really striking


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

It looks fab


----------

